# Could This Be Your Story?



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

1. Didn't want to do only one word at a time, it would take to long.
2. Use at least 5, but no more than 12 words. 
3. Post as much as you want but not back to back posts.
4. You will have to read at least a few post prior to yours to get the added twist to the story.
5. Your input could change the direction of the entire theme if you don't like where it is going or just add to where the plot is headed.
6. Please leave a sentence open ended for some one else to finish or finish your own and start a new one. (<12 words) 
7. This could go in multiple directions with multiple characters. maybe even write yourself into the story.
8. Keep it clean, PG 13 rated. 

Some song writers, rappers, and novelist do not make sense, maybe this will with so many different minds on this board.

I'll start with the next post. Thanks, and I hope this is fun!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

AHH, April 24th. Walleyes, crappies, turkeys, or mushrooms? Good question said


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

.........Annie as she rose early out of bed while her husband lay there snoring. I think I will just go and......


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

rebu said:


> .........Annie as she rose early out of bed while her husband lay there snoring. I think I will just go and......


......make her husband breakfast. She knows he will soon be heading out....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

soon to get away from her...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

for a relaxing day mushroom hunting the woods of


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

michigan.where the smell is so


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

.........crappy because they were just beat by OSU on a late..........


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

rebu said:


> .........crappy because they were just beat by OSU on a late.........
> 
> ....punch in the face by coach Tressel to a Michigan wide receiver...


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

for stealing the rims from his car........


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

The coach was rewarded for the hit with a .......


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

lucrative 10 year contract extension.....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

and a fresh supply of....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

various color schemes of grey and scarlet sweater vests.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

which he used to polish his stinger spoons during the long winter, because


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

because the other half wasn't coming across with...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Georges cranks and George decided to get some stinger spoons to...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

see what is under that pretty flaking paint.....


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

That she puts on her face every morning, But found instead.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbites boots under her 21 year old daughters bed and now shes


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

....got three little boys, Tom, Tommy, and Thomas and their favorite....

I think this is where George jumps in


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

program is to troll.......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

for farm animals and then...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

they see Misfit coming from the barn with blueberry jam and


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

puterdude said:


> they see Misfit coming from the barn with blueberry jam and


A pail of fresh goats milk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

boss302 said:


> A pail of fresh goats milk


 ...................and his feet covered with............


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

copies of postings on ogf


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

...where he learned the art of


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

deleting post and banning people who


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

who catch, as opposed to just fish. But then


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

he always kind of a


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

prude as he passed gas as loud as a horse and...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

crapped his pants and loudly proclaimed


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

"FISH ON" as he searches for some


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

goat cheese and Cheeto sandwiches. Why is


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

.... anyone watching Pittsburg beat the pants off of the..........


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thresher said:


> .... anyone watching Pittsburg beat the pants off of the..........


Little sisters of the poor... we all know the best...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Little sisters of the poor... we all know the best...


=======================================================

...is yet to come when Pittsburg repeats next year and................


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

The Browns make it to .500, but only if.....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

they eat a steady diet of sea kittens. Do you know the best


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

way to get rid of heartburn is TUMS and a glass of.........


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Crown and coke. Do you know the way to shut up a steeler fan is to...........


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

...move the team to another city and not replace it so they....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

can find something else to do on Sunday instead of....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

...shave their wife's back and drink their favorite...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

brew of toe jam tea while scratching


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Their pet groundhog while looking for his.....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

partridge family 8 track tapes and telling


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

...tales of how they are the best team in the NFL but we all know....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

they are inbreds with one tooth that they....


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

think that their own sister are the hotties of the hood and....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

they really look like Rosie Odonnel's twin sister who...


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lewis said:


> they really look like Rosie Odonnel's twin sister who...


...who also happens to be the quarterback for...


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

don't blame the spoon but...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

blame the person,as they watch porno movies and eat Sheephead fillets...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

....that they just caught in the warm waters at the coal plant...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

While navigating thru seaweed...
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa305/FishersofMen/seaweed.jpg
while George takes EZ bite to look for walters in the muddy waters of...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Old Woman's Creek, but finally a clue........


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

...as to why theres a half naked white boy hanging from under that helicopter flying over......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Thats EZ Looking for the eyes which caused this bus to...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

... do a houseboat impression with EZ now at the wheel having fallen from the heavens ...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

....try trolling Georges favorite spot off the shores of...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This front moving in
















which made shortdrift get outta dodge










to go and do...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

his business in the outhouse because van has became very constipated with..


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

worm bedding, it seems that......


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

...Theres 50 pounds of the stuff in there along with another 5 pounds of.......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Stuff that I will need at the Hetfest and...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I will not forget my Bufflalo scrotum jacket which was handmade for me by...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Michael Jackson when I visited his ranch as a little boy where


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

he convinced van he was king and...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats just not RIGHT , but you know what they say:


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I designed this vibe especially for Tom to...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

be a peace offering, because we all know the true meaning of the story is to...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...make love, not war, before signing on with..., to...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

The Mike Jackson fan club, then you wake up and realize.........


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

that photo of michael jackson has frightened you so much that you....


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Call PETA and confess your sins and then turn right around and


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Stop here for the special on the way to...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The Democratic National Stinger Spoon Convention where they ....


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Serve PETA endorsed Walleye fillets, those that jump onto dry land and are killed in a show of mercy and served up golden brown with sides of.........


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Blowfish, that can give you tetrodotoxin poisoning if you bust the internal glands while cleaning and contaminate the meat so you die a slow death not being able to breathe while drinking...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

...That tall glass of strawberry milk while in your shanty out near......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

gobblers bay in search of the playin hooky and...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

While EZ says this prayer while looking for Donkey in the bay hiding from the...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

...the national gaurd unit who is searching for OJ Simpson's...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

high heel shoes and mini skirt only to find


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

....Misfit, carrying a padlock and looking hard at Lewis' recent post regarding ....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

The convention and Tomb and Bluemax off of Catawba that didn't want to...


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fishers of Men said:


> The convention and Tomb and Bluemax off of Catawba that didn't want to...


that didnt want to hold hands for the picture but instead.........


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

decided to get off that iceberg and steal one of Misfit's pecan pies from his...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

furture wife ,who caught a lunker bass at


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This place 










Then Misfit looked at the other woman selling Penn reels...










Now he tries to figure out where the future wife went and what happened...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Fishers of Men said:


> Now he tries to figure out where the future wife went and what happened...



to his man purse filled with all those...


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

fishing violations and cosmetic noses. Did you see where that


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

New boat of Dixie Chickens? That he took...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Fishers of Men said:


> New boat of Dixie Chickens? That he took...


....from Thompson240's ******* uncle. Now he's going to a shotgun wedding to...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Erie.. where it was promptly stolen and stored for its second life as an Ice Shanty, where in this renegade shanty, Big Daddy Carl caught a 3 lb 15oz......


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

...boot that was too big to get up thru the hole....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

because it was still on a PETA member's body. How could they


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

not salvage the boot before dumping the stinking, festering.....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Chum Bucket










That attracted this frog










that was hiding from










Because...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

...as you can see, Hillary is smiling. And when Hillary is smiling....


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill usually has a nasty STD which he passes on to.......


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

that ugly chick at the bait shop with the purple hair jig earrings who..


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

...also has three boys named Tom, Tommy, and Thomas and...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> ...also has three boys named Tom, Tommy, and Thomas and...



a humongous tattoo of.....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

of a Carp on her arm which she shows off by wearing one of Hetfieldinn's sleeveless Tee shirts that she got from....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

him when they had their back room rendezvous


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

While cheating on EZ, that Tom dude who caught this ugly fish to go with the ugly dinosaur broad with the carp on her arm that...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Now lives in Papaw Smith's barn....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

...and owes me 6 months rent. The three kids broke my....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Trolling rig










and decided to eat PaPaw's cat 










While PapaSmith thinks he heard something by the barn from his deer stand and...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

wonders why it's raining down trail mix on his head while....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

..I realize that there's crap on my shoulder, I've dropped my smokes, and I'm out of beer so...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Now its time to say "Screw the deer hunting" and go home and watch Scarface while pounding beer each time he says the F word because....


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

because...it sure beats pounding on your johnson (outboard) while exclaiming "Say hello to my little...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Outboard, which NEVER starts when its raining and you're a mile from the launch, so you pick up the........


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

radio, call the coast guard, and this happens 



 I should have


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I Fish said:


> radio, call the coast guard, and this happens I should have


...not called George while he was at the bar but instead called...


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

...this guy who graciously offered to...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Use his mullet as a tow strap while....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

this guy looks for pirates 



do you think


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

that new meaning of look out will come with this and


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

trying to get Mushroomman's new michigan mushroom dog to


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

come out of the closet and admit he's a cat prior to....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

(Misfit, if this is pushing it....Lewis started it! )


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift's twin sister who......


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Happens to be named Hillary.........


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Misfit, if this is pushing it....Lewis started it! )


LOL.and misfit stopped it 

tread lightly,guys


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

misfit said:


> LOL.and misfit stopped it
> 
> tread lightly,guys



but the midgets were already outside ready to rumble. That's when...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Helen Ready started choking on a bug while singing the national athem just before


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

...........Hetfieldinn decided to purify the air with a mighty...............


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

...exhaust blast from his outboard, as he forgot to trim her down cause he was staring at.....

(There's a freakin softball!! Sorry Het)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the real king of late nite, until he heard..


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

The Virgil- Elvis stolen by EZ from Old Formulas....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

because my dog told me to and something else was telling me...


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

to check out the case of Peter Paul vs. Hillary Clinton on Youtube. Why anybody would want her to


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

re-spool their reels, is beyond me. I thought she only did.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

back rubs with the occasional foot massage and...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Took the boat out without the 'ol mans permission and


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

...drove all night with the headlights off, chugging a bottle of...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

wild turkey and singing bye-bye miss american pie..........


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

while stopping every 1/4 mile to Gobble at the moon and yell out:


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

YaaahOOO, I gotta pee and then...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

out of nowhere came..................


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

the Lake Erie Pontoon club leader to....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

searching for his long lost twin van, because it been...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

so long since EZ Bite, Gene and George had seen him and...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

so they could share one of huskys hookers so they could.....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

finally check that off their bucket list. They were surprised when...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

these 2 of huskey's hookers laughed at them and caught more fish than them and...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

they packed and headed to Cleveland for the night bite but they...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

had the wrong coordinates in their GPS and ended


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

....up off the Gold Coast where there is a whole different night bite and...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

called it a day, and went to hooters...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

decided to get a hamburger instead










and then...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

....since they didn't want to blow Donkey's cover and.............


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

they could hear Virgil cackling like a madman in the darkness as they left the ramp headed for.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

.... the Coast Guard Station to take care of some long overdue......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

and to use the










then watch baby George










while big George comes riding up










to










and then...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

stuffed full of donuts and Doritos they waited for the smoke to clear away so...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

shortdrift & misfit could leave on thier trip to the upper vast regions of British columbia in search of the albino coffee bean and


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

They could make a beer run









and go to the hetfest










being held at










AND THEN...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congratulate lundy for taking a yearling because he blew the shot on the 12 pointer and calling up...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This kid for advice on...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

......................what ice hole to fish in next after..............


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> ......................what ice hole to fish in next after..............


ezbite leaves this hole and goes to see dixie chicken to..........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

combind forces to battle the evil clan of pennsylvanian mushroom heads, these smelly things cant be allow to ...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Join in










then Go skiing with misfit pulling shortdrift










and seeing...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

this guy using a stinger spoon. Then said to himself...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

DAMN THOSE ARE SOME GREAT SPOONS!!  but the rain is making me..


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> DAMN THOSE ARE SOME GREAT SPOONS!!  but the rain is making ..


.............the paint fall off alot faster than it normally would, i should of bought the best spoons first and stocked up on Ole petes, lesson learned. 



The End


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Then along came Gene the mate










Then here came Captain George










To Take EZ Bite for a evening Charter










To somewhere around...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

..............the Edgewater Sewage Plant and trying for.......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This guy 










but only found these things










And the Captain drank the water and felt a lil funny










Then...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

me and james got HEAVY, up on stage in front of...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the whole world. then james stole the show and told me to...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go slap lars because...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

German drummers can't cast without a backlash due to...........


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

an extra thumb. So boldly...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

he stole a case of Reef Runners...he was jerked out of his mobile home by his neck and taken into custody this morning...


----------



## BigFathead (Jan 29, 2009)

On the prison tv he watched the Steelers win the world championship, and wondered where were the Browns were.....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

It was apparent that Braylon had forgot to tell Captain Morgan about the party. Imagine that Braylon dropping the.....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

F Bomb when he reached for his 5 hour energy drink and found this instead and shared it with..


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

the dock attendant who was busy pumping sailboat fuel into.....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Ken Dorsey, who tried to throw it away...but when he threw it, it didn't really go anywhere so he decided to hand it...


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

to this guy. 



He decided to share it with his cell mates, when this


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

hairy beast announced.."I am your new cell mate and I am here to".....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

.................he comitted to plastic surgery and had the thumb relocated to.......


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

replace the lost PParts. His son indulged as well. 



After that they


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

were greeted By Bigfoot with a slow gin fizz. Next the police...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Went to pick there baby up from the park 










Where they found this guy










and then...


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

trying to sell stolen jewlery from the mall... But instead of money..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

they traded it for a lime green polyester Leisure Suit worn by....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

shortdrift at the doo da parade with......


(for those unfamiliar with the doo da parade,you gotta be from columbus,LOL)


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

black socks and flip flops, meanwhile..back at the fishin hole...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ronald Mcdonald's mom showed up and said...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

get them chicks outta that hot tub, we are gonna have some nuggets.










Then among came wallydog to see whats going on and


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

and said Tubuzz....I am your father. The paternity test results showed however that.........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tubuzz actually comes from a REAL close group down in....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

You are the daddy and there is a warm feeling about this.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

It's unbelievable, but apperently ezbite and Fishers of Men were at the same bar at 2:12am, texting pictures and words to


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Sarah Palin, who in turn said: who are these creeps and what are they meaning by saying:


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

"wasn't Maverick a TV show?" Is a bunch of Mavericks a bunch of episodes, or is it


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

car that Ford made in the 1970's and is still being driven today by..


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

...Tom Daschle..Oh wait, that was just for publicity, he really drives...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

and it was actually lakeraider in red's maverick because...............


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

breaker breaker..............this is the mad mod misfit comin' at ya.
this is a fun thread,so let's not get it going in the wrong direction.y'all know that happens as soon as someone opens the door


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

misfit said:


> and it was actually lakeraider in red's maverick because...............


...Lewis keeps leading this thread down the wrong road and only Lakeraider has the HP to drag it...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Sideways










On the way to get a bucket of










for Gary because the pro-cure ...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mysteriously disappeared when gary was trying to......


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

make a delicious cocktail containing tang,crushed ice,vodka and.......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

And we "GOT another ONE" 










Who is now going to...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

be talkin like george until...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

the testosterone he obtained from Rosie O'Donnell kicks in and makes him as manly as......


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

the "dirty jobs" guy only not quite as clean...


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

...a post on OGF after misfit edits it for...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Being slightly political when this wild cat came flying thru...










and this one decided to join the party...










not learning any thing, misfits cat did this...










and...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snaps and starts to cry like a baby until...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

he hears the weatherman say 50 degree weather is on the horizon, which means.....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

the entire northern half of the state is going to be in a flood zone due to....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my tears of joy, because this winter has almost broken. yes mother nature can be a mean....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

old witch! her wicked sister,mother erie ,shed her wrath on several icefishermen who...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

went to the flea market to buy a......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

case of some waders, cause they had them on sale toooo fer ...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Bob to carry his new born around in while trying to catch these for the child when...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

the game of duck ,duck, goose turned into.....


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

a long day, so they decided to go grab a bite, where...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

the men are men and the sheep are scared... Suddenly


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Ezbite had a marvelous idea about the new waders and sheep. So he......


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

went to the basement to look for his trolling buckets and then he preceded to............


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

head out to the barn, where else am i going to...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

molest farm animals in the middle of winter when........


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

feed Big Daddy's sheep and check the...


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

the sheperd to see if he got the flock...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

all sheared and ready for the big date at...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Turtle creek. It's rumored that all those lonely fishermen will pay top dollar for.......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

for a little snuggle time with dick goddard in side of his cabin at camp perry because he knows how to handle his...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

furry friends. He was taught this great skill by....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

going to the Humane society Bingo hall and getting busy with...


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Bob Barker from the Price is Right. Did you know he doesn't have any


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

balls...golf balls that is, because he has hit them into...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This pond










Where there are congo fish 










That will eat the balls and...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

volkswagon beetles while watching


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

transexuals dance with tranvestites at the sheriffs and ice anglers ball.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so once again, ive paid my property taxes and the little man behind the counter who took my stack of 50's, smiled and said ....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

"SEE YA IN 6 MONTHS" and then i kinda blacked out from anger and all i remember is waking up on the floor of the county building with a huge female sherriff holding me down by sitting on my....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

HEAD... she had her butt resting on my ear, i struggled, but only for a second because i liked the warmth of her....


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy pink panties and her bare naked........


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

reefrunners stuck in my neck...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

because the pain from the hooks, eliminated the pain of seeing what was ......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

staring me in the face . but it wasnt the sight of it that was so bad, it was the...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

scent that wafted out from her....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

hairy armpits and her packed lunch which Misfit furnished, it was


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

cow tongue and limburger cheese sandwiches that had been festering....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

in a barrel hidden away in....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

between her...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

calloused thighs and orthopedic rubber underwear that reminded you of....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ruminators "protection" he wore at last years causeway clean-up because it too smelled of...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Hardworks hamburger stand by put in bay










and...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

which we all know is a front for..


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This bag lady that shows up again










then she excretes another foul smell that...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

was so bad it created a strong south wind that opened major crack in the Lake Erie ice that resulted in....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

the infamous EZbite pulling out the stingers and...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Then as he trolled my Misfits front that churned up all the mud










looking like a self unloader 










he stopped to get some illegal oysters from these guys










and felt like this










because he was now ready after all that foul smoke and eatin oysters got the hormones riled up and decided to marry this










then along came George and&#8230;


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and george busted out the fiddle and van busted out the jug and those 2 had a jam session back in the yonder, because normal people dont....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Get involved much so&#8230;
We went to the Hawgfest-ivel which was held here










and decided to play










Along came Dixie Chicken to join in










we had to support our sponsors










And the surprised winner of the fest was Tom&#8217;s cousin

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa305/FishersofMen/*******-man.jpg

who&#8217;s other cousin










turned on this other cousin










AND&#8230;


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

he had gone missing but the search dog....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hiked his leg on his handler and peed on him because....


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

He AINT ABOUT to sniff them there panties, BOSS, or are they really........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

something found on the deck of van's mako after he and his clan had a night of shine drinking and blackouts but early the next morning..


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

He scooted across 480 only to find...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it hurt like hell when he sat down. however, van was not remembering anything from the night before because of the blacking out, he...


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Forgot his new rodholders he bought from Workdog and...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

On the way to Workdogs, I made a detour towards skeeter lake and passed EZ's territory










And as I looked closely this thing came out of his trailer










I really was wondering what she was doing in there because

EZ was at his batchelors party 










getting ready to wed










and the brides brother said...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you got a perty mouth boy, come over he and let me....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This is yo momma and daddy now, you stop that









and yo sisters say it too










and yo kissin cussin say behave or gonna kick yo azz










and yo daughter want some of dat wedding cake










now you go an git your brother, we need da bus










To take more stuff to da lake to git over da big ice crack to go see Big Kev










To see how he stores dem der releases










And...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

then the big news came out of new york. brett farve was to retire (AGAIN) and this news made many, many little school kids cry, because they knew brett would be comming to their school to eat all of their chocolate pudding pops, because we all know he is a...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

crybaby who picks on his elderly neighbor..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The neighbor called his grandson who happens to be "The West Virginia Ninja"
He knocked on Bretts door and...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

was immediately greeted with a 12 gauge full of buckshot and was hit right square in the....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

foot, because we know bretts aim aint worth a crap and hes proven it many times the on the football field and at the....


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

urinal over by Gobblers Bay where Stingers are painted...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

with the blood of a thousand walleye from one morning trolling past the crib aboard the..


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Fish Crazy Charters,piloted by a Romanian Elvis...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

who hires this crew to perform a strange ritual to Lake Erie prior to the night bite every season because...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Lewis now that's a REAL classic, best one yet! 










Donkey could put the jinx on them and...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tried to teach george the way of the worm, but george is so bullheaded he just wont....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hang up his superhero costume and learn the way of the worm, because he says "theres plenty of crime to be fighting over at"


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Turtle Creek when it warms and blows...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

north into open waters.....everything would be fine if Misfit's baby's momma's cousin's aunt could find her lost dog that was last seen...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

snorting crack with his buddies...............


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

and indulging in beer to the point of...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

..the knights of colombus on bingo night. But all is well with the..


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

old people and those who...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ate hot pockets for breakfast, because we know all that saturated fat is going to clog....


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

the head aboard the Fishers of Men when Dixie...


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

sat there holding this flower with a princess frog and...


----------

